# Moon photos



## bchernicoff (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't know if a new or dedicated topic is warranted, but I wanted to share a very clear image of the moon I shot tonight using the Canon 6D and pre-IS 400mm f/2.8 L II w/ Canon Extender 2X II and Kenko extender 1.4x (1120mm f/8, 1/350s, ISO 800)


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 3, 2014)

A great coincidence.... I was out doing the same.

60D with Tamron 150-600 at 600mm


----------



## jrista (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been getting into lucky imaging lately for planetary and solar system stuff. Here is a recent moon photo I took, the best 5% of frames chosen out of 3000, merged with a superresolution algorithm:


----------



## procentje20 (Sep 3, 2014)

Really awesome how the first two pictures in this topic have the exact same shadow line on the moon.

I've bought a 3x extender to pair with my 150-600mm for some moon shots. Its still in the mail. I hope it gets here on a clear night so I can snap pictures of the moon. It will give me f/tiny however, so I'm not sure how it will work out.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 3, 2014)

procentje20 said:


> Really awesome how the first two pictures in this topic have the exact same shadow line on the moon.
> 
> I've bought a 3x extender to pair with my 150-600mm for some moon shots. Its still in the mail. I hope it gets here on a clear night so I can snap pictures of the moon. It will give me f/tiny however, so I'm not sure how it will work out.



Two people taking a picture of the same thing at the same time....that could explain why they look the same 

I would love to see the shots through your 3X extender... Please post them for us when you get some....


----------



## procentje20 (Sep 3, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> procentje20 said:
> 
> 
> > Really awesome how the first two pictures in this topic have the exact same shadow line on the moon.
> ...



I sure will. I'm also keen to know how well a 85/1.8 3x extender combo works. Might be rubbish, might be a really cool long prime.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 4, 2014)

jrista said:


> I've been getting into lucky imaging lately for planetary and solar system stuff. Here is a recent moon photo I took, the best 5% of frames chosen out of 3000, merged with a superresolution algorithm:


What software are you using?


----------



## jrista (Sep 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> What software are you using?



BackyardEOS 3 for video capture with my Canon DSLRs. AutoStakkert!2 for processing, frame analysis and selection, and superresolution integration. Then I just use Photoshop for additional processing. 

Screenshot of BackyardEOS' Planetary Imaging module in action:


----------



## TLau74 (Sep 4, 2014)

How does the AutoStakkert!2 compare to DeepSkyStacker or StarStaX? Is the AutoStakkert!2 similar principle as the others but used for uncompressed videos only?


----------



## jrista (Sep 4, 2014)

TLau74 said:


> How does the AutoStakkert!2 compare to DeepSkyStacker or StarStaX? Is the AutoStakkert!2 similar principle as the others but used for uncompressed videos only?



AS!2 is currently one of the better applications for planetary image integration. It is more similar to Registax 6 than DSS or SSX. The latter are used for stacking high res still frames. SSX is mostly for startrails stacking, DSS is a fully featured deep sky and cometary image stacker. I use DSS for my DSO imaging. 

AS!2 and Registax are specifically designed to give you the best results when doing lucky imaging for planetary, lunar, and solar imaging. AS!2 seems to be preferred these days. I've used both, and also prefer AS!2...it just does it's job superbly well, it is extremely easy to use, and quite fast. 

I'm using it now to stack some more moon images. These will be my highest resolution yet...7D with 1200mm f/8 lens, 720p video recorded at 10x zoom...so, about as high resolution as you can get with Canon equipment currently, without resorting to a real telescope. I'll share them soon.


----------



## jrista (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is my closest closeup so far. It's softer than I want, but getting it this clean and sharp and detailed was actually a lot more work than I originally thought it would be. I had to use a multi-scale wavelet tool in PixInsight to pull out detail at multiple frequency levels, then I had to do further processing in Photoshop to enhance global contrast. Still trying to figure out if there is a good way of enhancing microcontrast without making it look overprocessed.






_*Sensor FoV Specs:*_
*Image Scale: *0.739"/px
*FoV Width: *63.86' (1° 3' 51.6")
*FoV Height: *42.57' (0° 42' 34.2")

The image above was recorded with the 10x live view zoom mode of Canon cameras. The FoV information listed above is for the whole sensor, and the image was produced from a small fraction of that area. I'm not sure yet how to calculate the exact FoV of the region of the image itself...looking for a tool or a formula that will help me figure that out easily and quickly.


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 4, 2014)

Oddly enough, I've gotten what I would call reasonable images using my wife's P&S (Canon 300HS) with an inexpensive telescope. I've got a Canon 300mm f4 L, a 2x MkIII and other gear I thought would do better, but not really. This one I was just holding the camera up to the eyepiece- I've got to rig up a better way to do it.


----------



## applecider (Sep 4, 2014)

Here are two from today, Sept 3 14.

The first is from the 5diii with 600mm > 2Xii>1.4xiii the best i got was at f16.

The second was from sl1
with 600mm > 2Xii>1.4xiii those were at f20 and whatever time was needed. A good tripod and remote release all, manual focus. though the live view focus did work on the 5diii.
Processed with adobe bridge only. Let me know what you think. Would there be any additional benefit to sharpening in photoshop?


----------



## FEBS (Sep 4, 2014)

applecider said:


> Here are two from today, Sept 3 14.
> 
> The first is from the 5diii with 600mm > 2Xii>1.4xiii the best i got was at f16.
> 
> ...



Very nice picture. Congratulations
I did try yesterday evening but it was to cloudy. I could not get the result I wanted.


----------



## dinsy (Sep 4, 2014)

Just for a change of pace: last month's super moon behind Adelaide's St Peters Cathedral.


----------



## jrista (Sep 4, 2014)

Wider view of the same area as my last image:


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 4, 2014)

Great stuff, jrista! Is that the remains of a lunar lander there on the left?


----------



## jrista (Sep 4, 2014)

CanonOregon said:


> Great stuff, jrista! Is that the remains of a lunar lander there on the left?



Hah! I wish I had that kind of resolving power. At this scale, a lander probably wouldn't be much more than about 1/10th of a pixel at best.  

Once I get a longer scope, and can do 4000-10000mm, then I might be able to BARELY resolve a lander...still, it would probably be less than a pixel in size. 

At the moment, I think the only camera that can actually resolve landers with anything more than a pixel or two worth of detail is the LRO, or Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter:


----------



## JumboShrimp (Sep 4, 2014)

Lunar eclipse from 2010. The resolution sucks, but I like the colors. Can't recall the exact equipment, but probably a Canon 5D2 with a 300/4L IS (?).


----------



## jrista (Sep 4, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Lunar eclipse from 2010. The resolution sucks, but I like the colors. Can't recall the exact equipment, but probably a Canon 5D2 with a 300/4L IS (?).



Very nice! Good color and shading. I like it.

It's tough to get better detail than that once you go into the umbra unless your tracking the moon. You lose spatial resolution at higher ISO, almost as much as you do with longer exposures at lower ISO due to motion. I did eclipse photography for a few years before I got my tracking mount, and most of my shots weren't any better than yours (many were worse! ) With a longer lens, it gets a little better, however you have to increase our shutter speed even more (to counteract the motion of the moon...it appears faster the longer the focal length) and use an even higher ISO. 

You need a mount that can track at lunar rate (vs. just sidereal) to get anything like this:


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2014)

dinsy said:


> Just for a change of pace: last month's super moon behind Adelaide's St Peters Cathedral.



Very nice shot dinsy.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Sep 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> JumboShrimp said:
> 
> 
> > Lunar eclipse from 2010. The resolution sucks, but I like the colors. Can't recall the exact equipment, but probably a Canon 5D2 with a 300/4L IS (?).
> ...



Exceedingly fine shot, jrista. I am now officially jealous.


----------



## jrista (Sep 5, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > JumboShrimp said:
> ...



You can actually get smaller mounts that will let you track well enough to get better moon shots for pretty cheap. I'm not exactly sure how long a lens it could handle, but something like the iOpteron SkyTracker might do the trick for smaller lenses up to 400mm (and slap on a TC, and you might be able to get an even longer focal length.)


----------



## procentje20 (Sep 11, 2014)

So, I promised to come back to this topic when my Kenko 3x extender got in. And its in. Its throwing lens errors however, so I had to fiddle around a lot before I could get it to make pictures.

When no lens is attached it errors, and with the Tamron 150-600 it errors. It does however work fine with the 85mm. So i'm not sure whats going on.

I ended up taping up all the pins on a 12mm extension tube, and put that between the body and the kenko.

The moon is still a bit low right now for the best shots (humid air and all that), but I shot a video to show what the field of view is on this combo.

Here is the link: http://youtu.be/Xhz4ux7F8BQ

:edit:

Moon is bit higher now. i did a shot with and without the kenko from the same position. Lens fixed on the tripod.
http://blog.quicksetup.nl/images/600mm.jpg
http://blog.quicksetup.nl/images/1800mm.jpg

The fringing on both setups is about the same. These shots were set to b&w because I like the moon best that way. Apart from that and cropping I did nothing.


----------



## jrista (Sep 12, 2014)

procentje20 said:


> So, I promised to come back to this topic when my Kenko 3x extender got in. And its in. Its throwing lens errors however, so I had to fiddle around a lot before I could get it to make pictures.
> 
> When no lens is attached it errors, and with the Tamron 150-600 it errors. It does however work fine with the 85mm. So i'm not sure whats going on.
> 
> ...



Just to point out...the moon is out of focus there. Which is expected, since you used an extension tube...that kills infinity focus in favor of closer focus than the lens' default MFD. You wont' be able to sharply focus the moon until you remove the extension tube.


----------



## bwud (Sep 12, 2014)

Recent supermoon. Kinda.


----------



## procentje20 (Sep 12, 2014)

jrista said:


> procentje20 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I promised to come back to this topic when my Kenko 3x extender got in. And its in. Its throwing lens errors however, so I had to fiddle around a lot before I could get it to make pictures.
> ...



I noticed twisting off the lens a bit also allows for shots to fire, as the lens error is no longer present.

What would you say should be my f stop on the lens with the 3x attached? I think I can go pretty low with the shutter speeds, about 1/160 to only counter the moons movement, as I have a pretty sturdy tripod.


----------



## jrista (Sep 12, 2014)

At 3x, your looking at 1800mm. You probably want f/22 to keep things as sharp as possible. Keep in mind here...you are going to be oversampling the lens. That's ultimately a good thing...but the image will not look tack sharp at 100%. Not without deconvolution and probably some wavelet sharpening. 

The bigger question is...will the moon fit in the FoV at that size. I think you'll be cutting it pretty close.

As for shutter speed...that depends on the phase. A crescent could require considerably longer exposures. A near-full gibbous or full moon could require considerably shorter.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi bwud. 
I really like that, nice composition, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bwud said:


> Recent supermoon. Kinda.


----------



## jrista (Sep 12, 2014)

bwud said:


> Recent supermoon. Kinda.



Love that!  The silhouette is superb.


----------



## surapon (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Friends and Teachers.
Here are the moon Photos 
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (Sep 12, 2014)

procentje20 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > procentje20 said:
> ...



I have a piece of black electrical tape that I put over the pins on the camera body. That let me use my Canon 1.4x & 2x III extenders on my Nikon 300mm AIS lens. I'd recommend something like that over loosely connecting the lens to the body.

Also, keep in mind that the higher the magnification, the faster the shutter speed you'll need. You might be able to get away with 1/160th at 100mm or 200mm, but at 600mm you'll need a lot higher. I went with 1/320th at 600mm, at 1800mm you may need 1/600 or 1/800. 



5D3_0389 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (Sep 12, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> procentje20 said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



You can actually get away with slow shutter speeds if you give the camera time to settle before it takes the shot. I use the 10 second delay shutter mode when I'm just using the camera (vs. using BackyardEOS software on my computer), and I've been able to get as little as 1/4 second shots of the moon at 1200mm. 

If you have another source of vibration, such as wind, then you might be forced to use a faster shutter, but so long as you let the system settle before the exposure is taken, you can get away with very long exposures.


----------



## niteclicks (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone else get up early? I couldn't get anything very clear here, had to shoot though a veil of thin clouds.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 8, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> Anyone else get up early? I couldn't get anything very clear here, had to shoot though a veil of thin clouds.



It was heavy rain here.... I got nothing


----------



## niteclicks (Oct 8, 2014)

That's what we usually get anytime there is something interesting. Had lightning to my back and about 30 min before totally clouded here.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> Anyone else get up early? I couldn't get anything very clear here, had to shoot though a veil of thin clouds.



I did...weather was nice in California this early morning


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 8, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> niteclicks said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else get up early? I couldn't get anything very clear here, had to shoot though a veil of thin clouds.
> ...


Nice.... I am jealous of your weather


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > niteclicks said:
> ...



Thanks Don. 

The shutter speed was on slow side. I was trying to keep it below 12800iso on my 5D III.


----------



## JM Photography (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's a couple recent ones from my collection.

The city picture was during the "Honey Moon" taken with 5D3 and in-camera HDR to see how it would handle that sort of scenery. It actually didn't work at all to no one's surprise, so the detail you see on the face of the moon is photoshopped from a different exposure on top of an otherwise overexposed bright white spot, but still like the way the photo turned out as an experiment!

The moon telephoto was with a handheld 7D and 55-250 STM, testing out the new cheap gear. Photo is heavily cropped, still looks decent for handheld on such an old sensor.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 9, 2014)

*Moon over Portland this morning*





This was taken with my old 7D Classic and a 200mm F/2.8 L wide open at 1/4 sec and ISO 400. Camera set for daylight color balance, did not change it in Lightroom.

Feel free to make jokes about putting my logo on a moon shot. LOL Lightroom does it automatically.


----------



## meywd (Oct 9, 2014)

Really amazing photos everyone, a tracker is on the wish list as astro and moon photography are a passion of mine.

I took this with the 100-400 handheld (multi shots stacked and processed)




The Moon by meywd84, on Flickr


----------



## dcm (Oct 9, 2014)

A practice shot taken a few hours before the clouds moved in and obscured the eclipse. Single shot with the EOS M and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm, f/8, 1/400sec, ISO 100.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 24, 2014)

Today's solar eclipse
Canon 7D, 70-200L f2.8, 1.4x extender, ND400 filter, polarizing filter
exposure: 1/8000th at f28 ISO 100




Solar Eclipse 23 Oct 2014 0379 crop © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Nov 29, 2014)

Blue Moon November 28, 2014 by alabang, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
Aperture	f/7.1
Focal Length	461 mm
ISO Speed	200
Lens Model	EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 29, 2014)

5D Mk III with Canon 600mm f/4 II + 2x III. ISO 200, f/10, 1/125 sec.


----------



## jrista (Nov 30, 2014)

*Moon of a Purple Sky*

Crazy skies at sunset tonight. Shot handheld, 5D III, EF 600mm f/4 L II + 1.4x TC III.


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, These are the moon pictures in my point of views/ my Ideas/ My Imagination.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Moon of a Purple Sky*



Cool effect. I love it.


----------



## procentje20 (Jan 24, 2015)

Reviving an old topic because the moon is awesome.

Had some better conditions tonight to try a shot of the moon with and without the Kenko 3X extender on the Tamron 150-600mm

Nice cold conditions with a clear sky. I had to crank up the ISO because the moon is so narrow tonight.

This is without the Kenko:




600mm wax by Procentjetwintig, on Flickr

This is with the Kenko:




1800mm wax by Procentjetwintig, on Flickr

No post production, no noise reduction. This is straight from the camera, only cropped to loose most of the black sky.

I personally have the idea that the 3 times magnification actually gives less detail. So that makes it not a very good combo.

the 3x extender performs well on the 50mm and the 85mm, which makes it a nice addition to my bag.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 24, 2015)

surapon said:


> Yes, These are the moon pictures in my point of views/ my Ideas/ My Imagination.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



This looks interesting...


----------



## gregorywood (Jan 24, 2015)

I took my daughter out to a point on Lake Grapevine, where we shot the Harvest Moon a few months ago. This was my favorite of the set:

Shot with a 6D and the 70-300mm L @ 300mm, ISO 800, f/11, 2 sec exposure.

Edited in Lightroom with a bit of sharpening, NR, and clarity.

Comments welcome.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 4, 2015)

It is full moon tonight, plus a bonus with Jupiter near the moon.
I went out to the neighborhood for a few shots of these two objects in the sky.
5D3, 70-200 ISO II with 2xII, shot at about 400mm, f/10, 3/10sec., showed Jupiter ok cropped to about 20%. Jupiter's moons can be seen! Really exciting. However, I can seem to get cyclone eye on jupiter's surface. Just don't have the reach, perhaps GAS can help. Also, there was quite a bit of wind shaking the camera/lens assembly so can get very crisp image.
I can get both Jupiter and our moon in the same frame, but the moon is terribly over exposed.
Perhaps I can interest someone with better experience to shoot much better images (than I) and post here.
-r


----------



## ReggieABrown (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's my moon picture.

Reggie A Brown Cinematic Pictures.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 10, 2015)

Hand held with IS on. 300 2.8L IS II with 2xiii extender and 7d mark ii


----------



## jrista (Feb 10, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Hand held with IS on. 300 2.8L IS II with 2xiii extender and 7d mark ii




Wow, nice work for handheld...yowz!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2015)

On a weeks vacation in Cyprus. Finally got around to stacking a Kenko 3xTC hand held with IS on to 300 2.8L IS II with 2xiii extender and 7d mark ii, 3x more TC than the previous post. It was a heroic act hand holding and using live view. This was the best of 6 shots before I gave up.


----------



## dcm (Mar 29, 2015)

Finally a clear night and some spare time. First is 6D with Tamron 150-600, second is M with Tamron 150-600. Both at 600mm with same camera settings. These are 100% crops with lens profile applied in LR, but no other adjustments.


----------



## NorbR (May 27, 2015)

Tried my hand at some moon pictures tonight, with a clear night and a nice phase. I think the M3 is a pretty good camera for that purpose, it puts a lot of pixels on the moon. 

M3, Tamron 150-600mm VC @600mm, f/8, 1/200s, ISO 640. 

(Interestingly the EXIF reports a focal length of 50mm ... I guess it's another instance of the M3 not playing nice with a Tamron lens.)


----------



## GuyF (Jul 4, 2015)

Stumbled across this. Right place, right time.

http://deography.com/international-space-station-over-australia/


----------



## sedwards (Jul 29, 2015)

i am liking my 7DII more and more
400 f5.6L + ex1.4II on a tripod with remote release
1/160
f8
iso 800


0V8A1518 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## gary samples (Jul 29, 2015)

here's two moon shots one @ 600mm and one @ 840mm


----------



## snowleo (Dec 27, 2015)

X-Mas full moon with some kind of 'heavenly' addition...

(Taken with 7D MkII and 100-400 II)


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2015)

Great shot with the plane. Nicely done.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 27, 2015)

If I may I'd like to add my image of the moon taken with my old 30D on my scope a few years ago.

Processing boiled down to a huge effort to get the sharpening right.

Colour is calculated and set to match the exact moon colour (which is approx 7% bighter red than blue.. i.e very very faintly pink) when I first did this the image came alive for me, so I've kept to this colour. The image is a link to the full res shot, please feel free to explore. I also padded the image on left and right so I could use it as a desktop wallpaper.

What I need to do is take a long series of shots, stack with dither then sharpen, as it would produce a much sharper and more detailed image after processing.. something for 2016, as it is this is simply a carefully processed single image.


----------



## candc (Jan 19, 2016)

tonight's moon
a7rii, 600ii + sigma tc-2001


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

I shot this first image a couple of nights ago while getting the feel for the 500mm f4 with a 1.4x extender. It is OK considering the equipment. I am, however, and old hand at lunar photography and have a fair number of worthy (IMHO) imagery attempts. The most interesting of my mosaics are too large for this forum, unfortunately.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

Perhaps I need to upload these one at a time. A little bit artsy - totally out of my element.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

OK, here is the next one. Fun with exposures.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

OK, here is the last one. Be careful with this one as it is rather large.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

Lastly, some of you may enjoy the difficulties of imaging the Moon from an urban area. (230 MB)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2249936/Moon_Jet_Flyby.avi


----------



## candc (Jan 19, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Perhaps I need to upload these one at a time. A little bit artsy - totally out of my element.



I like this one the best


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 11, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> OK, here is the last one. Be careful with this one as it is rather large.



Awesome photo, really like it...definitely an interesting composition.


----------



## MShannon (Feb 11, 2016)

My attempt using a 100D at prime focus mounted on my 8" Newtonian Reflector. Apologies for the facebook compression.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2016)

Shot with Canon 60D body mounted on an 8-inch Cassegrain telescope on July 19, about 9:30PM. 100% crop.
Biggest image I've been able to get. With my camera and a X2/200mm lens, the size of the moon on the photo is no bigger than 1/20th this size!
Thanks to Neal and Kay, my neighbors who owns the telescope, for the opportunity!
Next stop, when the night sky is clear, Saturn. What Neal wants.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Lion rock. 
Nice shot, still can't see the lunar rover, let alone the flag. ;D :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Valvebounce!
Look, I'm Chinese, I was looking for Chang'e (Google her) and her white rabbit : ;D. 
What I like to get is a simple way of focusing the set up, as it is now, the gear in the telescope is just too stiff and sensitive. A tiny twist will move the focus too, too much. So it is with the telescope alignment, too. I miss the ease of focus (manually or auto) of a camera lens. Then, my magnification is poor.
-r

PS., I read recently somewhere that the American flag planted on the moon is deteriorating after these nearly 50 years. Time to replace it!




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Lion rock.
> Nice shot, still can't see the lunar rover, let alone the flag. ;D :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2016)

I thought I had shared these before...but I guess I haven't. From the eclipse last fall:
















A bit more of a "dramatic" lunar eclipse that year.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2016)

grist,
Just fantastic!
-r



jrista said:


> I thought I had shared these before...but I guess I haven't. From the eclipse last fall:
> 
> 
> A bit more of a "dramatic" lunar eclipse that year.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 19, 2016)

Got a new telescope! The moon was the only thing I could practise on for now...


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Got a new telescope! The moon was the only thing I could practise on for now...




Very nice picture, scyrene. Well done.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 19, 2016)

Click said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Got a new telescope! The moon was the only thing I could practise on for now...
> ...



Gosh you're fast! Thanks


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2016)

;D Nine minutes...That's not bad. 

Congrats on your new telescope.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 19, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Got a new telescope! The moon was the only thing I could practise on for now...



Nice picture!

What is your telescope?


----------



## scyrene (Aug 19, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Got a new telescope! The moon was the only thing I could practise on for now...
> ...



Thanks!

Just the Celestron 4SE. Tbh it's not the telescope as much as the mount - I needed something that would track the sky and take more weight (I had a good, but flimsy one before). I've managed to mount my camera + lens directly to the mount so will hopefully be able to do some good deep sky work with the 70-200 too


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 19, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...


I just picked up one of these.....
https://focusscientific.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/14/products_id/957
It is supposed to be clear skies this weekend so I am heading off into Algonquin Park to play with my new toy this weekend.... Hopefully I will have something to show for it.....


----------



## scyrene (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Good luck, have fun! I looked at that one. I had the smaller version but sold it as although it worked okay, aligning it manually didn't suit my laziness and it couldn't take the weight of my big lens. Do let us know how this one is!


----------



## masterpix (Aug 21, 2016)

Lunar eclipse


----------



## clbayley (Aug 28, 2016)

Shot with a T4i through a 80mm refractor from my front yard. 

CB


----------



## martinslade (Aug 28, 2016)

Canon 70d + sigma 120-300 OS + 2xTC


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice picture. Well done, martinslade.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's my latest, I composited two exposures to get the DR.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's my latest, I composited two exposures to get the DR.



Beautiful. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi GMC. 
Very nice, was it taken from the same pier as the townscape looking the other way? 

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's my latest, I composited two exposures to get the DR.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 28, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi GMC.
> Very nice, was it taken from the same pier as the townscape looking the other way?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks you. Yes it was, Deal Pier in Kent, UK. I went to the pier to see if I could incorporate the moon in to a pier shot...but it was in the wrong place and didn't look that good. But I came away with a few shots like this that I didn't expect.


----------



## meywd (Sep 28, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's my latest, I composited two exposures to get the DR.



very beautiful. which lens did you use?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 28, 2016)

meywd said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my latest, I composited two exposures to get the DR.
> ...



This used a focal length of 800mm, which I achieved with a ef 400 f2.8 LIS (a stunning optic) and a 2x TC


----------



## neonlight (Mar 31, 2017)

OK folks
Here is a poor man's 1200mm shot. Canon FD600 f/4.5+Tamron2x+EDMika adapter, CA removed with Helicon Filter.


----------



## applecider (Mar 31, 2017)

Here's another 1200mm shot which is grantedly over processed, and then magnified by posting, haven't got the trick of smooth image addition yet.


Be nice if the title of this thread was "moon shots" just tweaks the imagination a bit more.

And GMC that moon over water is fetching.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 1, 2017)

applecider said:


> Here's another 1200mm shot which is grantedly over processed, and then magnified by posting, haven't got the trick of smooth image addition yet.
> 
> 
> Be nice if the title of this thread was "moon shots" just tweaks the imagination a bit more.
> ...



For sharpening shots like this I would use wavelets, take a look at:

https://sites.google.com/site/southwiltshireastro/processing


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's an image from the other night:







It's a two shot composite using different exposures to capture the scene as my eye saw it


----------



## NorbR (Jul 19, 2017)

Gave a try this morning at capturing the ISS transiting in front of the moon. Unfortunately a tiny cloud decided to spoil the show just at the wrong moment (really unlucky, as the sky was overall mostly clear  ).

Otherwise it turned out OK, at least for a first try, I think I didn't mess up the settings too much. I'm happy to get advice on how I can improve the capture process, hopefully I get to try again soon in better conditions. 

As a side note, all the supposed flaws of the 5D Mark IV for video really worked for me here. Big crop factor was actually helpful, and the MJPG codec was a good thing for extracting and stacking frames. 

Settings: 5D Mark IV, EF 100-400mm L II + 1.4x III Extender, f/8, 1/500s, ISO 2500. 4k capture @30fps, frames extracted, cropped and stacked in PS.


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 22, 2017)

Here's the moon yesterday with the sun trying to hide behind it. The eclipse thingy.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2017)

Excellent shot, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Excellent shot, kodakrome.


Thanks, Click.
I took that from a boat on the Atlantic, and it was almost impossible to get a good shot with the nonstop bobbing and rocking.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 28, 2018)

My 100-400mm L II lens came yesterday. Tonight I tried shooting the almost-full moon handheld at 400mm. 100% crop:


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

Well done, stevelee.


----------



## DSP121 (May 4, 2018)

stevelee said:


> My 100-400mm L II lens came yesterday. Tonight I tried shooting the almost-full moon handheld at 400mm. 100% crop:



Such a focused click!


----------



## stevelee (May 4, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> Such a focused click!



That was autofocus. I tried manual focus and couldn't do it. The lens is so heavy that pointing it up at the moon and trying to focus at the same time was futile. I tried some shots that were supposedly autofocus where the focusing didn't work. I realized the problem was that in supporting the lens, I had part of my hand on the focus ring. Apparently just touching it is enough to disable autofocus. So I was learning how to use the new lens.

I was impressed by not only the autofocus, but also the IS. Looking up with that heavy lens extended all the way, I was quite unsteady. I had two photos where I didn't defeat the autofocus. I was of course using manual exposure. I made one picture at f/16 and one at f/8. They look equally sharp to me. Both were shot at 1/400 sec. and ISO 400. It is far and away the most expensive lens I have ever got. I am quite pleased with the purchase, and probably will still be after the credit card bill comes. It is also the largest and heaviest lens I have by far. I really need to get a heavier-duty tripod to use it. My current one supports it OK, but it is unweildy when I am trying to aim.


----------



## razashaikh (May 5, 2018)

stevelee said:


> My 100-400mm L II lens came yesterday. Tonight I tried shooting the almost-full moon handheld at 400mm. 100% crop:


Amazing Shot!


----------



## stevelee (May 5, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > My 100-400mm L II lens came yesterday. Tonight I tried shooting the almost-full moon handheld at 400mm. 100% crop:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jul 27, 2018)

*Blood Moon (full moon eclipse)*

today we have had a full eclipse of the moon in Germany.
The moon is hidden in the shadow of the earth. the sun rays are "bend" through the earth's atmosphere such that only red light hits the moon surface hence the name blood moon at least here in Germany we call it so.

Here are two of my results:










regards
Frank


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jul 27, 2018)

*Re: Blood Moon (full moon eclipse)*



Photorex said:


> today we have had a full eclipse of the moon in Germany.
> The moon is hidden in the shadow of the earth. the sun rays are "bend" through the earth's atmosphere such that only red light hits the moon surface hence the name blood moon at least here in Germany we call it so.
> This was the longest eclipse duration for this century (It lastet about 100 minutes).
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2018)

Nice shots, Photorex.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you, Click ☺


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 28, 2018)

i've the worst luck when it comes to shooting special moon events, pretty sure the last 4-5 super moon/eclipse/ISS passing through the moon i tried to shoot all were ruined by unexpected bad weather, when it was fully overcast last night i feared my curse came through again

luckily by the time i got to location the sky's cleared, but then i had to deal with the problem that is thick fog

overall pretty happy with the effort, but definitely wanted more shots including moon setting over one of the peaks at where i was but unfortunately the fog just got way too thick to image anything as it got close to totality 



Moon Eclipse July 2018 by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

Cool picture. Well done, basketballfreak6.


----------



## ryanchapman (Aug 11, 2018)

I also try using the Canon 6D and pre-IS 400mm f/2.8 L II w/ Canon Extender 2X II and Kenko extender 1.4x (1120mm f/8, 1/350s, ISO 700)


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2018)

Very nice picture, Ryan.


----------



## ryanchapman (Oct 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Ryan.



Thank you so much <3


----------



## Vern (Jan 21, 2019)

Super blood moon last night. Not a great image as it was quite windy and cold, so I think the atmosphere was quite turbulent. Even with faster shutters, the details were not sharp.


5DMKIV, ISO 6400, f5.6, 1/15th, 600II + 1.4XIII.


----------



## Vern (Jan 21, 2019)

Half red, HDR.

moon


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2019)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Vern.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2019)

Vern said:


> Super blood moon last night. Not a great image as it was quite windy and cold, so I think the atmosphere was quite turbulent. Even with faster shutters, the details were not sharp.



Still, a nice photo.

I did not have clear skies, light snow falling, but you could make out the moon and see it happening, but as the eclipse progressed it got completely lost in the blowing snow. I'll post my pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 21, 2019)

I set up the tripod and put the 100-400mm lens on my camera and started making pictures during the eclipse last night. I got some fairly normal looking pictures.





As totality approached and the moon moved closer to straight overhead, the difficulties of finding the moon on the screen at all and keeping it in the picture and touching up focus became more trouble than it was worth. My tripod and ball head were really not up to the task, and the photographer wasn't so good either. So I gave up.

But I kept going back outside to view just before totality and a few more times during that hour. At 12:07 am, not long before the midpoint, I decided for grins I would take my G7X II out and see what I could get with it. I made manual settings by guessing and set manual focus on ∞. I put the ISO on 3200, which is noisier on this little camera than I'm used to on my 6D2. Still, I wound up with what I think is an interesting shot, showing the color (not enhanced in Photoshop) and even a fair number of stars, more than show up in this JPEG.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2019)

stevelee said:


> As totality approached and the moon moved closer to straight overhead, the difficulties of finding the moon on the screen at all and keeping it in the picture and touching up focus became more trouble than it was worth. My tripod and ball head were really not up to the task, and the photographer wasn't so good either. So I gave up.



I ran into the same problem ages ago, the tripod head was great for tracking things down low, but terrible for above. Since it was a panic job and no time to order one in, I grabbed a steel bar and made an L bracket.

Also, shooting overhead is one of those times that I really like an articulating screen.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 21, 2019)

in hindsight, the extra reach of the 1.4x TC was offset signifcantly by the change in aperture. F9 was best I could do with my 80d, 600 Sigma and 1.4x TC... once the exclipse came in, the light loss was too high.. had to resort to 4000 ISO at 1/4th of a second.. grainy as heck and dim :-/... wondering I might recover more with some additional post processing, but doubt it (longing for a nice FF one day)


----------



## stevelee (Jan 21, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I ran into the same problem ages ago, the tripod head was great for tracking things down low, but terrible for above. Since it was a panic job and no time to order one in, I grabbed a steel bar and made an L bracket.
> 
> Also, shooting overhead is one of those times that I really like an articulating screen.



I was definitely using the articulating screen. I didn't even try to look through the viewfinder even when the moon was a bit lower at the beginning of the partial phase. And I wanted the mirror locked up anyway. I didn't much use the screen on my old T3i until I shot the solar eclipse a couple months before I got the 6D2. Besides a more convenient viewing angle, the screen could be moved into the shadow of the camera to give a little more visibility. That, of course, wasn't a factor with the moon.

For the shot with the G7X II I had already moved the flippy screen so I could look down while the camera looked up. I have used that a lot in shooting domes and up into spires in my travels.

Maybe by 2033, or whenever it is, I can save up enough money to buy a more suitable tripod for the project.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 21, 2019)

I had the time all computed for Mt Spokane, but forgot. It was cloudy in any event. I did remember after it was over. I guess I had a very low expectation of clear weather.


----------



## bluediablo (Jan 21, 2019)

View attachment 182775


I would of liked the flippy screen for shots like this. My neck and back still hurt today.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I ran into the same problem ages ago, the tripod head was great for tracking things down low, but terrible for above. Since it was a panic job and no time to order one in, I grabbed a steel bar and made an L bracket.
> 
> Also, shooting overhead is one of those times that I really like an articulating screen.


After making my emergency L bracket, I decided to create the ultimate L bracket so that I could centre the focal point of the camera over the centre of the tripod for panorama shooting. A couple of chunks of aluminum from the scraps bin, and a couple of lunch hours with the milling machine, and voila!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2019)

Here's my sequence..... It was hazy, -26C (-43C with wind chill), and as totality approached visibility dropped with the falling snow, so I gave up and went inside.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2019)

Snappy304 and bluediablo,

Beautiful shots, guys.


----------



## Vern (Jan 22, 2019)

bluediablo said:


> View attachment 182775
> 
> 
> I would of liked the flippy screen for shots like this. My neck and back still hurt today.


ditto on the neck pain - really need a 90 degree viewfinder adaptor


----------



## Vern (Jan 22, 2019)

Another HDR photo. Lots of artifacts, but I still liked the image.


----------



## Vern (Jan 23, 2019)

Still playing with these files. Single exposure just before totality.


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2019)

Vern said:


> Still playing with these files. Single exposure just before totality.



I really like this shot. Well done, Vern.


----------



## CapturingLight (Jan 23, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> After making my emergency L bracket, I decided to create the ultimate L bracket so that I could centre the focal point of the camera over the centre of the tripod for panorama shooting. A couple of chunks of aluminum from the scraps bin, and a couple of lunch hours with the milling machine, and voila!
> 
> View attachment 182776
> View attachment 182777
> View attachment 182778



I love this type of DIY photo stuff. I made something similar to this myself but not nearly as pro as this one.Well done.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 23, 2019)

I did a little better JPEG conversion for my home page of the G7X II picture:




I selected the stars and used the Levels controls to brighten them a bit so they would show up after the size conversion. I still didn't adjust the color of the moon. From the other shots here I gather that it was a little more coppery in color, so mine is a little off on the magenta side. I guess I had the little camera set to AWB, so maybe not so bad for that. I also didn't apply any noise reduction to the moon. I was afraid of losing detail. I knew I'd get some noise with ISO 3200 on a 1" sensor, but in the few moments I thought about settings, I was afraid of more blur with a longer shutter speed, especially hand-held. The stars appear sharp enough to suggest that shake was not a problem, and the infinity focus worked fine.


----------



## Vern (Jan 24, 2019)

stevelee said:


> I did a little better JPEG conversion for my home page of the G7X II picture:
> 
> View attachment 182793
> 
> ...



I used the daylight setting in the color balance and did not readjust in post. You could probably make that change easily - if desired.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 24, 2019)

I was shooting RAW, so I could easily fake whatever color temperature I liked.


----------



## Joules (Jan 25, 2019)

Cool shots everyone!

I tried to get around the low light by taking a lot of images and stacking them. I'm not to sure about my settings, but I think I'm happy with it for now. Stack of 300 Images, deconvolution in Photoshop using smart sharpen, Sharpening in Registax.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2019)

Very nice picture. Well done, Joules.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2019)

Joules said:


> Cool shots everyone!
> 
> I tried to get around the low light by taking a lot of images and stacking them. I'm not to sure about my settings, but I think I'm happy with it for now. Stack of 300 Images, deconvolution in Photoshop using smart sharpen, Sharpening in Registax.



They stacked quite nicely!


----------



## DSP121 (Jan 28, 2019)

Joules said:


> Cool shots everyone!
> 
> I tried to get around the low light by taking a lot of images and stacking them. I'm not to sure about my settings, but I think I'm happy with it for now. Stack of 300 Images, deconvolution in Photoshop using smart sharpen, Sharpening in Registax.
> View attachment 182803



Wowww! What an amazing shot, Joules! Superb shot! 

I just love this pic! Good job, Joules! Keep it up!


----------



## Joules (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it! Glad that getting up so early and standing in the cold paid out.


----------



## slclick (Mar 21, 2019)

Super Worm Moon (on the deck, behind power lines, light pollution and trees of course!)


----------



## stevelee (Oct 4, 2019)

Tonight I noticed that the moon was very close to Jupiter in the sky, so when I got home, I tried a few shots, manual exposure and focus, handheld. Exposure needs to be in a range where Jupiter shows up, but the sunny side of the moon doesn't blow out. I could have stacked several of the shots to get more detail, but I thought a couple of them weren't bad as they were. This shot is cropped but not resized, so zoomed in, it doesn't look like they were that close together. I did use the brightness slider a bit in ACR to recover detail in the highlights. Given the terrible DR of the 6D2, you see only the moon and Jupiter. A Sony would have shown deep space objects, too.

This was taken handheld with the 100–400mm II zoom on my 6D2, 8:30:43 pm EDT from my front yard; ISO 3200, 1/320 sec., f/6.3.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2019)

Very nice shot, Steve.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Steve. 
Nice shot. 
“Given the terrible DR of the 6D2, you see only the moon and Jupiter.”  
“A Sony would have shown deep space objects, too.” 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steve.
> Nice shot.
> “Given the terrible DR of the 6D2, you see only the moon and Jupiter.”
> “A Sony would have shown deep space objects, too.”
> ...



Who needs a Hubble Space Telescope to take extreme deep field exposures over a period of months, when you've got a Sony?


----------



## stevelee (Oct 5, 2019)

I sent this picture to some friends. One wrote back (using reply all) to ask me if I took the picture with my cell phone. The guy is not an idiot. I might have replied more harshly if I wasn't about to spend a month traveling with him. Instead, I did this reduction in Photoshop after a bit of math to simulate what the photo would have looked like if taken with my iPhone 6S. I may have been a bit optimistic/generous in my assumptions. Even so, Jupiter got lost in the process.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi Steve. 
I’d like to believe you, but aren’t the two statements, “One wrote back (using reply all)” and “The guy is not an idiot.” mutually exclusive? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 5, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steve.
> I’d like to believe you, but aren’t the two statements, “One wrote back (using reply all)” and “The guy is not an idiot.” mutually exclusive?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Sometimes really smart people do rather stupid things. 

Sometimes "reply all" is a way to communicate with mutual friends. It's not like I had sent it to a lot of folks. I did "reply all" for the response.

He has a rather nice crop-sensor Nikon, so he should know better. Maybe he has never tried to take picture of the moon. In person, it looks humongous, especially right after it rises, but is only 1/2 degree in the field of view.

He travels with one lens that has a fairly wide zoom range. I just replaced my G7X II with a G5X II, and will probably take both along.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 5, 2019)

stevelee said:


> Maybe he has never tried to take picture of the moon. In person, it looks humongous, especially right after it rises, but is only 1/2 degree in the field of view.



Last year I managed to take recognizable (barely) pictures of Saturn, Jupiter and Mars with nothing more than the Tamron 18-400 on a 24 MP APS-C camera, and 100% crops. I could probably do a better job now (exposures too long; thus atmospheric turbulence issues) but I'd want a lens a bit faster at 400mm. I doubt I'd get as good results on a full frame (because of the resolution issues) unless it had similar pixel size, i.e., 61-62 MP.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 5, 2019)

Perhaps the advantage for full frame is lower noise at a high ISO. I did some bracketing starting with loony eleven and getting lighter, since the moon wasn't full, and I didn't want to lose Jupiter. The IS is really good in that lens, but I didn't want to go slower than 1/200. I found that my best shots were at ISO 3200. I can't see any noise problem. What you see is 100% crop, so you are pixel peeping.

My guess is that if I had done more careful math, the reduction would have been even greater. Maybe I'll take a shot at the moon tonight with my phone if I think about it. I just used the ratio of focal lengths and the relative megapixels, so somewhat simplistic.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2019)

stevelee said:


> Sometimes really smart people do rather stupid things.



I work in a research lab with some VERY smart people, and yes, at times we can do phenomenally dumb things.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 6, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I work in a research lab with some VERY smart people, and yes, at times we can do phenomenally dumb things.


My friend did graduate work in geology and has advanced degrees in music and theology. He did well in all these programs.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi Don. 
We have a family friend that was a lecturer (metallurgy I believe) at a university. He completely rebuilt his Caterpillar D4, nut from bolt, tracks down to individual components, started it up, drove out of the workshop, tested it across the farm yard and took out all the services, looked back at the carnage and laughed like a drain!
Walking the fine line between genius and madman! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> I work in a research lab with some VERY smart people, and yes, at times we can do phenomenally dumb things.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 11, 2020)

lion rock said:


> It is full moon tonight, plus a bonus with Jupiter near the moon.
> I went out to the neighborhood for a few shots of these two objects in the sky.
> 5D3, 70-200 ISO II with 2xII, shot at about 400mm, f/10, 3/10sec., showed Jupiter ok cropped to about 20%. Jupiter's moons can be seen! Really exciting. However, I can seem to get cyclone eye on jupiter's surface. Just don't have the reach, perhaps GAS can help. Also, there was quite a bit of wind shaking the camera/lens assembly so can get very crisp image.
> I can get both Jupiter and our moon in the same frame, but the moon is terribly over exposed.
> ...



It's been quite a while, but I'll chip in here.

In my experience, by the time exposure is bright enough to reveal Jupiter's moons, the surface of the planet is pretty much totally blown out. If exposure is reduced enough to make out details of Jupiter's surface, the moons are lost in the noise floor.


----------



## becceric (Apr 27, 2021)

Here are a couple of quick shots I grabbed of tonight's Pink Moon.


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 1, 2021)

'Moonrise over the peninsula'? It doesnt quite have the ring to it of the famous Ansell Adams image but it was a lovely moment to behold.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2021)

Beautiful picture, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Aussie shooter.


Cheers Click


----------



## SteveC (May 2, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Cheers Click



No wonder I can't recognize those star patterns...Down Under. Perhaps that's Sagittarius ("upside down" as I am used to seeing it) near the bottom?


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 2, 2021)

SteveC said:


> No wonder I can't recognize those star patterns...Down Under. Perhaps that's Sagittarius ("upside down" as I am used to seeing it) near the bottom?


That would be the Southern cross right at the top and the two 'pointers' a bit lower. Basically our version of the North star


----------



## SteveC (May 2, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> That would be the Southern cross right at the top and the two 'pointers' a bit lower. Basically our version of the North star


 Went and looked it up. I suspected the two "pointers" were Alpha and Beta Centauri (the one time I was far enough south, I had seen them, they are VERY hard to miss). I had forgotten they served as pointers to Crux. It does look like one of the four stars in Crux might be off the top of the image, which made it even less likely I'd recognize it. (And I suspect some stretching up-and-down like with any very wide angle lens.) Crux itself "points" to the south celestial pole, of course, rather than being almost precisely on it like Polaris is.

By use of one of those celestial sphere globes, I think I've identified Triangulum, and I can see where Scorpius _ought_ to be but I can't trace it. Sagittarius wouldn't be quite where I thought it was though, and I still can't trace it either (it may be lower left behind _that_ tree limb rather than where I was looking). Those latter two constellations I can see from here.


----------



## stevelee (May 2, 2021)

Of course I think of the song.

When I first saw the shot, my brain kept trying to get the stars to move enough to form Orion.


----------



## dcm (Jun 19, 2021)

Moon before the clouds rolled in at sunset.

R6, RF800, RF 1.4x, BR-E1, tripod, DxO PL4. 1120mm, ISO 800, f/16, 1/160s


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2021)

Excellent shot. Well done, dcm.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 3, 2021)

Moon Eclipse 2021 by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## angrydog (Aug 1, 2021)

Last nights Moon, R5, Sigma 150-600 C @ 600mm, Cropped JPEG SOC, f11 @ 1/1000 ISO 3200


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2021)

dcm said:


> Moon before the clouds rolled in at sunset.
> 
> R6, RF800, RF 1.4x, BR-E1, tripod, DxO PL4. 1120mm, ISO 800, f/16, 1/160s
> 
> View attachment 198422


By coincidence, I also tried out the RF 800 + RF 1.4x at about the same time (next day), but on the R5. We had a very rare clear night and the moon was a strong orange colour. Similar settings to yours.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2021)

Excellent shot. Very well done, Alan.


----------



## DanP (Dec 13, 2021)

Here is my first attempt at a moon shot with my new R5 (with EF 600 + 1.4 on tripod). It's been cropped to 7X7 from the native 27X18. I'm surprised it came out as good as it did given the amount of turbulence visible when trying to focus at maximum magnification. It was taken during one of our brief clear sky windows, which are few and far between these days. I hope to get another opportunity soon to try for another shot with less turbulence, but I'm at latitude 49 degrees, so this may be as good as I can get.

As a side note, it was easier to find the R5 than the basic EF-RF adapter, which I found surprising.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2021)

I really like this shot. Well done, DanP.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 17, 2022)

Last night’s pink moon:

adapted EF70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM @ 300mm on M6 MkII

…transferred to iPhone using Canon Camera Connect, edited/cropped on iPhone and then uploaded to CR using said iPhone.

In other words, these images never saw a traditional ‘computer’…unless a phone qualifies as a computer.




Kind of fun!


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2022)

Very nice pictures. The second one is really cool.


----------



## angrydog (Apr 20, 2022)

Finally got clear sky; this morning's waning gibbous moon. 
R5, 500 L IS w/ 1.4 Ext , 1/100 @ f11, cropped jpeg soc.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice! Well done, angrydog.


----------



## becceric (May 16, 2022)

The skies cleared halfway through last nights eclipse. Here's a cropped shot taken just before Totality.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2022)

That's a very nice picture. Well done, becceric.


----------



## stevelee (May 17, 2022)

The clouds never parted here, so I didn’t get any pictures. In January, 2019, I took some shots with my 100–400mm zoom at 400mm during the progress of the eclipse. But as it got toward totality, and the moon got very high in the sky, my tripod didn’t support the camera well enough to aim at the moon. (And yes, I had it fastened to the foot on the lens, not the camera. And since then I have got a better tripod head.) So I gave up and came inside. When I went out to see the red moon for myself, I decided to take a shot with my G7X II. Of course the moon was rather small, but the picture turned out surprisingly well. I had hoped last night that I would be able to take a picture at totality with 400mm, but the weather did not cooperate.


----------



## stevelee (May 17, 2022)

I posted some of those 2019 pictures on what is now page 7 of this thread.


----------



## becceric (May 17, 2022)

Click said:


> That's a very nice picture. Well done, becceric.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Czardoom (May 17, 2022)

10 photos compiled into one JPG from last night's eclipse.


----------



## becceric (May 17, 2022)

stevelee said:


> The clouds never parted here, so I didn’t get any pictures. In January, 2019, I took some shots with my 100–400mm zoom at 400mm during the progress of the eclipse. But as it got toward totality, and the moon got very high in the sky, my tripod didn’t support the camera well enough to aim at the moon. (And yes, I had it fastened to the foot on the lens, not the camera. And since then I have got a better tripod head.) So I gave up and came inside. When I went out to see the red moon for myself, I decided to take a shot with my G7X II. Of course the moon was rather small, but the picture turned out surprisingly well. I had hoped last night that I would be able to take a picture at totality with 400mm, but the weather did not cooperate.





Czardoom said:


> 10 photos compiled into one JPG from last night's eclipse.
> 
> View attachment 203618
> 
> ...


----------



## becceric (May 17, 2022)

stevelee said:


> The clouds never parted here, so I didn’t get any pictures. In January, 2019, I took some shots with my 100–400mm zoom at 400mm during the progress of the eclipse. But as it got toward totality, and the moon got very high in the sky, my tripod didn’t support the camera well enough to aim at the moon. (And yes, I had it fastened to the foot on the lens, not the camera. And since then I have got a better tripod head.) So I gave up and came inside. When I went out to see the red moon for myself, I decided to take a shot with my G7X II. Of course the moon was rather small, but the picture turned out surprisingly well. I had hoped last night that I would be able to take a picture at totality with 400mm, but the weather did not cooperate.


I understand. There are many small things that crop up with night photography. Where I live, it’s usually clouds and my clumsiness.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2022)

stevelee said:


> The clouds never parted here, so I didn’t get any pictures. In January, 2019, I took some shots with my 100–400mm zoom at 400mm during the progress of the eclipse. But as it got toward totality, and the moon got very high in the sky, my tripod didn’t support the camera well enough to aim at the moon. (And yes, I had it fastened to the foot on the lens, not the camera. And since then I have got a better tripod head.) So I gave up and came inside. When I went out to see the red moon for myself, I decided to take a shot with my G7X II. Of course the moon was rather small, but the picture turned out surprisingly well. I had hoped last night that I would be able to take a picture at totality with 400mm, but the weather did not cooperate.


Stayed up most of the way through the totality, but the clouds here never cleared. Was planning to use the R3 with the RF 1.4x and EF 2xIII stacked behind the 600/4 II. 

Here's a shot from the September, 2015 eclipse. 1D X, 600/4 II + 2xIII, on a RRS TVC-33 so no issues with support.





Hoping for a clear night on the next total eclipse, in November.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 18, 2022)

R6 + Sigma 135mm Art.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 18, 2022)

Super Flower Blood Moon. R6 + 400mm DO. I did not expect to see that many stars!


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2022)

Excellent shots. Especially the second one. Well done!


----------



## jprusa (Jun 18, 2022)

chrysoberyl said:


> R6 + Sigma 135mm Art.


Great photo!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you Click and jprusa! I enjoyed especially watching the orographic clouds reach (seemingly) for the Moon in the 135mm shot. The dead spruce trunks added a bit, too. The location is Mt. Mitchell, North Carolina.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2022)

The last supermoon of the year, the Sturgeon Moon. It was so clear last night I couldn't resist putting the RF 800 f/11 on the R7 and poking it through the bedroom window at about 11 pm, some 3 1/2 hours before the official full moon. Hand held iso 200, 1/640 s and then pushed through 2 ev. I upped the microcontrast.


----------



## dolina (Sep 9, 2022)

February 16, 2011 Moon by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2022)

Amazing details. Nicely done, Paolo.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2022)

Click said:


> Amazing details. Nicely done, Paolo.


If you like the moon like that, then here is the Sturgeon Moon from before up-contrasted and desaturated, with some sharpening. Some people like it natural, others like the detail enhanced.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2022)

Very impressive. Thanks Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2022)

Click said:


> Very impressive. Thanks Alan.


I quite like the detail. The absolute full moon is very flat as there are no shadows.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2022)

Last night's Harvest Moon through a gap in the rain. R5 + 800mm f/11 + RF 1.4x. Quite monochrome, as shot and microcontrasted.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 11, 2022)

Same moon (midwest USA) last night (Sept 9); M6 MkII + adapted EF 100-400 II (at 400) + 1.4x III; simple Picasa crop & edit


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 11, 2022)

An iPhone pic of a moon pic [M6 attached to a NexStar 5SE]:




...of significance (perhaps only to me): from start to finish (including the purchase of the necessary adapter), the entire rig pictured above was entirely set up by my youngest daughter...all by herself as I'm 350 miles away!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 11, 2022)

Beaver Blood Moon 11/8/2022. R6 + ring adaptor + EF 1.4X extender (III) + 400mm DO (II).


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2022)

Very nice shot of the moon (lunar eclipse). Well done.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2022)

chrysoberyl said:


> Beaver Blood Moon 11/8/2022. R6 + ring adaptor + EF 1.4X extender (III) + 400mm DO (II).


Really nice pic. Wonderful colour and detail. 
What was the exposure time?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice pic. Wonderful colour and detail.
> What was the exposure time?


Thank you! Exposure time 1 sec. f/5.6, ISO 4000. I also used my 5D IV with the same lens and extender. There is no comparison to the R6 for this kind of image.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot of the moon (lunar eclipse). Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 2, 2022)

I was going through my old photos and found these taken in 2017 using a 5Diii and old FD 800mm lens. The moon is in there somewhere.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2022)

Lloyd said:


> I was going through my old photos and found these taken in 2017 using a 5Diii and old FD 800mm lens. The moon is in there somewhere.




Amazing shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2022)

Lloyd said:


> I was going through my old photos and found these taken in 2017 using a 5Diii and old FD 800mm lens. The moon is in there somewhere.


Really nice. Wonderful catch of the diamond ring moment.
And I never saw the solar prominence so well. 
I hope your equipment didn't suffer from the eclipse.
How did you protect the gear?


----------



## SteveC (Dec 2, 2022)

Well, you've definitely taken pictures of the dark side of the moon.

(Not to be confused with the _far_ side of the moon...which would be quite some feat, and at that moment, it certainly wasn't dark!)


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2022)

SteveC said:


> Well, you've definitely taken pictures of the dark side of the moon.
> 
> (Not to be confused with the _far_ side of the moon...which would be quite some feat, and at that moment, it certainly wasn't dark!)


Oh, I love Pink Floyd...


----------



## jabird56 (Dec 10, 2022)

Here is a photo that I took in my driveway; 2 days ago in central Florida, of the Cold Moon (the last full moon of the year).
90D CANON EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM @ 400mm
M / ISO 100 / 1/80s / f/10.0 / SPOT
Processed using DxO Photolabe 6 Elite


----------

